# What do you think is the minimum size for an oscar?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I got into a friendly argument with a friend with how big is the minimum size for an oscar. He says 55, but I say 40 gallon breeder because of the extra room to turn around in? He is thinking about getting an oscar. So who is right, me or Billy(my friend)?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I say 75. You are both right and both wrong, he needs the 4' length and the room to turn around. Don't get an oscar. You can have 3 pair of very nice dwarf cichlids in the same 75.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oscars need really good conditions to thrive. A 75g minimum (bigger if possible) with lots of filtration are essential. Not having the best for them results in problems with disease and injuries. 

The most beautiful Oscars I have ever encountered were housed in a 300g tank that was 8 feet in length. His tank mates were some GIANT Jack Dempseys and the HUGE catfish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say at least a standard 120 gallon...2' x 2' x 4'...or a 135.....72 x 18 x 24......an oscar can easily exceed 18" in length and a body height of 10-12".....they need lot of room..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Loha do you mean that the bottom of the fish to the top of the fish could get to 12 inch?!?! I am gonna show this to Billy and tell him NOT to get the oscar. Also Emc7, I like the way you put it. That an oscar needs characteristics of both the 40 g breeder and the 55 gallon.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

The fact that I am planning to get a 40g breeder is what brought up the conversation about oscars. It started like this, I was telling him that I was planning to get a 40 breeder and he said that it's to bad that I could not go with a 55 because then I have gotten an oscar. And that's when the little argument started. I dont even want an oscar.....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....i have seen a number of really huge oscars..as they get bigger , they get taller..a friend built a big plywood tank for his pair..96L x 30H x 48W...he had to raise goldfish in a 125 to feed them..handfulls of algae wafers for treats...


----------

